# Spc. Ricardo Cerros Jr. - B Company, 2nd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment



## Ravage (Oct 10, 2011)

http://www.soc.mil/UNS/Releases/2011/October/111009-02.html

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, Oct. 9, 2011)—A U.S. Army Ranger was killed in action Oct. 8, during combat operations in support of Operation Enduring Freedom.
Spc. Ricardo Cerros Jr., 24, was assigned to Company B, 2nd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, at Joint Base Lewis-McChord, Wash.
Cerros was killed by direct fire from enemy forces during a heavy firefight while conducting combat operations in Logar Province, Afghanistan.
A native of Salinas, Calif., he enlisted in the U.S. Army in July 2010 and joined the 75th Ranger Regiment in March 2011. Cerros served as a Ranger rifleman with 2nd Bn., 75th Ranger Regiment.
The 75th Ranger Regiment has been continuously deployed to Afghanistan since October 2001.
“Spc. Ricardo Cerros was incredibly talented and a well respected member of this battalion,” said Lt. Col. David Hodne, Commander of 2nd Bn., 75th Ranger Regiment.  “He was a warrior who lost his life while fighting courageously alongside his fellow Rangers.  We will honor his service to our country and never forget his sacrifice.  Our thoughts and prayers are with the Cerros family.”
This was Cerros’ first deployment to Afghanistan.
“Spc. Ricardo Cerros could have been anything he wanted in life,” said Col. Mark W. Odom, Commander of the 75th Ranger Regiment.  “Yet, he decided to become a member of the 75th Ranger Regiment and do our nation’s bidding.  We were blessed to have him in our ranks.”
Cerros is survived by his father Ricardo Cerros Sr. and stepmother Deborah A. Cerros of Salinas, Calif. and his mother Maqueirte D. Cuevas of Gary, Ind.  He is also survived by his brother Nicholas Cerros, sister Theresa Cerros, and stepbrother Marko Cerros all of Salinas, Calif.
For more information, the media may contact the 75th Ranger Regiment Public Affairs Office at 706-545-4260 or 706-604-5114.


----------



## tova (Oct 10, 2011)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 10, 2011)

RIP Ranger!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 10, 2011)

Fair winds and following seas Warrior.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 10, 2011)

R.I.P. Ranger.

F.M.


----------



## F.CASTLE (Oct 10, 2011)

Peace be upon you Ranger, and may death come swiftly to your enemies.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Rest In God's Peace Ranger.


----------



## Tunanut (Oct 10, 2011)

Blue Skies Ranger.


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 11, 2011)

Rest in Peace, Ranger.


----------



## elle (Oct 11, 2011)

Rest In Peace.  Prayers to his family and Brothers in arms.


----------



## Dame (Oct 11, 2011)

Rest in peace, Ranger.


----------



## beachgirl (Oct 11, 2011)

Ditto Dame


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Oct 12, 2011)

May He Rest In Peace!


----------



## goon175 (Oct 22, 2011)

On his very first combat mission and he dies saving the life of his platoon sergeant....truly an amazing young Ranger...

http://posttrib.suntimes.com/news/l...his-fellow-soldier.html#.TqMBl5GDHSC.facebook


----------



## RAGE275 (Oct 23, 2011)

Rest Easy Brother. RLTW.


----------



## sfmike (Oct 23, 2011)

*RIP Ranger*​
*RLTW*​


----------

